# April To-Do List



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

How about an April list? I'm in a cleaning mood & it doesn't happen often! LOL I'm hoping it keeps up & I make good progress this month.

1. get rid of this box of old papers- shred or burn. I just found a statement dated Oct.1990 :smack
2. clean off the porch
3. keep up with the rest of the house 
4. continue dejunking


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes, #4. continue dejunking! I'm going through the bathroom cabinets this month and tossing all those lotions and potions that never get used, and painting the hall bath!


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I think I did real well on last month's list. I will have to go back to it and see what I missed. I have to get some paperwork done this morning, and will try to get a list put together for April later today. Seems like I haven't even had time to check on here lately...........so I must be busy!!!! Glad someone started this for us again!!!! Paperwork first.......list later. Marilyn


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I am so busy i forget to post on the April to do list.
So far this month 
I have started putting up the chicken yard fence.
purchased and moved more hay to make sure I am set til we cut
started some plants inside for the garden\
planted bulbs outside
still working on "dejunking" in every room (man, how can someone so cheap and frugal accumulate so much???)

Looks like May will be another really busy month.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oops, sorry - I didn't post the April To-Do List - thanks for doing it Patsy.  

This month has been a real mixed bag here - with dd's bf visiting from TN, some things have been done, and some things have been harder to keep up on. I've been able to get more raised beds built in the garden and some of my seeds started in the house. Dishes have been a problem - not supposed to be my job and the kids are supposed to do them daily and keep the kitchen clean...only happens when I tell them to clean. At 19 and 20, they should be able to do it without my imput. My shed has been partially dismantled, on the way to getting the trusses set properly and the roof finally on - that will have to be on May's list. The barn is getting cleaned, one stall done and the other about halfway there - we're talking a deep bedding pack, really deep.  The house has seesawed between neat and tidy, and a total pit. And I have a pile of paperwork that needs to be sorted, pitched or filed, not just piled. Not even gonna try to get it all done before the end of April...I'll be back for the May To-Do thread!


----------

